# Need Help in ID ing Craftsman



## Savian1973 (Jan 28, 2011)

The model number is 536.918300 Code 9200.

Thanks guys I appreciate any help you can give.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

What sort of information are you looking for on your Craftsman?

I put the model number in their parts search and this came up.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...47/1507200?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=536918300

The 536 indicates it was made by AMF (Murray) according to these lists of product source codes.

Sears and Craftsman Source Product Codes
Craftsman Lawn mower Parts, Craftsman riding mower and Craftsman push mower parts and Crafrsman Engine Parts

I didn't find your model on this list;
Craftsman Snowblower/Snowthrower Manuals | Table

But maybe you could on this one;
Murray Snowblower Manuals | Table


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

536AMF (Murray)536Noma (Murray)536Western Tool & Stamping
536AMF (Murray)536Noma (Murray)536Western Tool & Stamping
AMF Murray or noma Murray or Western Tool & Stamping(Three possibles for 536)
Maybe 9200 deliniates which one???
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...-equipment-Parts/Model-536918300/0247/1507200

Tab for parts and manual(have to download).


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*What is it*



Savian1973 said:


> The model number is 536.918300 Code 9200.
> 
> Thanks guys I appreciate any help you can give.


You have one of the more desirable models IIRC.
7 HP, 24" auger housing, 4 speed Tecumseh Peerless transmission. Built by Murray for Sears back in the 70's some time. This one has the metal bushings with the clamshell retainers on the auger shaft and axel, unlike the newer ones with the plastic bushings. Only thing I don't care for is that likely has the hard rubber tires vs the pneumatic ones, but that's an easy swap if desired. Auger and drive are controlled by a single cable and control handle. The last one I worked on had the remote control on the top section of the chute.

Should look very similar to this one









About the only hard part to find is the control cable for the drive & auger but there are options for that.

You have a good machine there, built like a tank and should handle most anything you can throw at it. Congrats on owning it.


----------



## Dawnybahny (Oct 30, 2020)

I have a Craftsman 536.918300 snow blower and have been told there's a fuel shut off. Anyone know where it would b located?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

please see your other post


----------



## Dawnybahny (Oct 30, 2020)

Sorry about that. Was in the wrong place when I posted this!🙄


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

posted info in your other thread.


----------

